# gym



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

HI everyone, I am just thinking of joining a gym and golds is way too expensive and don't seem to heat the pool. So im wondering if anyone is a member at samia alloubas in degla? if so how much is it yearly/monthly and what are the facilities and classes like?
thanks in advance


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's a link to the Samia Allouba website.... it should give you all the info you want.

Remember....Google is your friend!!

Samia Allouba, Mohandiseen, Cairo - Health & Fitness


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

mamasue said:


> Here's a link to the Samia Allouba website.... it should give you all the info you want.
> 
> Remember....Google is your friend!!
> 
> Samia Allouba, Mohandiseen, Cairo - Health & Fitness


Hi I go to the gym mentioned above. It is a nice place but avoid the fitness schedules prepared by the instructors.
You can find plenty of these on reputable websites.


----------



## maadiboy (Jan 25, 2011)

Close so subway in degla there is also Triple X, you can see a big sign with XXX outside and the gym is in the basement. The equipment is not the newest and also more dirty compared to golds gym or samia allouba, but it is very cheap. I paid last year only 180 LE monthly or 1100 LE for a year and its open for 24hours. I wasnt much into lifting weights, so for using the crosstrainer, threadmill and bike it was fine for me. Maybe it is a bit more expensive now.

There is also a gym in road 221, very close to the volume store at the corner in street 216. I don´t know the name anymore but it has good facitilies and the monthly rate was about 250-300 LE.


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

I like the gym at CSA.


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

The gym at the CSA is the best, both in terms of equipment and instructor competency, but expensive. Samia Allouba in Degla is O/K, and not as expensive, but at 6/7/8pm no way you will get a threadmill open, so was no good to me, I bought my own. No need to "dress up" for gym anymore, can wear what I want, or not want, and can chase the cats off it if I want to use it in my own time, and to my own schedule. Can also listen to real good music on a real HiFi instead of from a sweaty plug in my ears.


----------



## tracyc11 (Sep 30, 2011)

thanks for all this info!! think i am going to go for samia allouba.... 2900 all classes included and 3 branches to use in maadi including one all women on!


----------

